# I accidentally loaded an old save state, and now I have to go through the game all over again!



## Newtrat (Aug 5, 2016)

I am so angry right now! I was playing Rune Facctory 3 on DeSmuME. I was about to finish the main story, and thanks to the stupid keyboard configuration, I accidentally loaded a save state I had accidentally created in the begining of the game! Now I have to go through the game all over again! Agh! Have any of you had any similar experiences? Is is possible to revert that?


----------



## MsMidnight (Aug 5, 2016)

Newtrat said:


> I am so angry right now! I was playing Rune Facctory 3 on DeSmuME. I was about to finish the main story, and thanks to the stupid keyboard configuration, I accidentally loaded a save state I had accidentally created in the begining of the game! Now I have to go through the game all over again! Agh! Have any of you had any similar experiences? Is is possible to revert that?


If you saved with that state you're fucked. Exit the game and it again


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2016)

If you've only ever saved with save states and you have no others, you're screwed. If you saved with the in-game save system (and you haven't saved over it when you loaded old save state) just reset the game and load from there.


----------



## Newtrat (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm usually save from the game. I reset the rom and i still not get back my save. I also tried to restart DeSmuME but still nothing. I never save with Save States normally. I just accidentally loaded one i accidentally did.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 6, 2016)

Is there an autosave in Rune Factory, if you loaded it and somehow got to an autosave point you might have overwritten it. I don't know if Rune Factory uses a save restore/alternating save block approach like pokemon but if there is that there is a chance you could pull something back with some hacking magic.

Alternatively you played the game so cheat your way back to the story end. It is not that slow a game if you have unlimited stamina and funds.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 6, 2016)

I've seen something like this happen once or twice many years ago when I was crazy into SNES emulation, specifically with Sailor Moon Another Story.  I never came to understand how or why the old save state reverted the native save, a separate file, as well, but it was indeed a tragic fuckup.


----------

